# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٥٢٣٧ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية  جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١٢/٠٧ (إزعاج)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٥٢٣٧ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١٢/٠٧

العنوان : قصد جنائي . جريمة " أركانها " . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " .

الموجز : عدم التزام المحكمة بالتحدث استقلالاً عن القصد الجنائي في جريمة تعمد إزعاج الغير بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات . مادام ما أوردته من وقائع ما يكفي لاستظهاره . نعي الطاعن بخلو مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه من التدليل على توافر القصد الجنائي لديه . غير مقبول . مثال .

الحكم

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تـلاه السيد القاضي المقـرر والمرافعـة والمداولة قانونًا .

من حيث إن الطعن قد استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون .

ومن حيث إن الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة تعمد إزعاج الغير بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات شابه القصور فى التسبيب والفساد فى الاستدلال ، ذلك بأنه خلا من بيان الواقعة واكتفى بالإحالة على أسباب الحكم المستأنف ، ولم يورد أسباباً مستقلة لقضائه ، ولم يستظهر الأفعال المادية التي أتاها الطاعن ، والقصد الجنائي في حقه , والتفتت المحكمة عن دفاعه بتلفيق الاتهام ، وكيديته ، و المستندات المقدمة منه تأييدا لدفاعه , ولم تجبه لطلبه الاطلاع علي هاتف المجنى عليه للوقوف علي حقيقة الرسائل . مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه .

ومن حيث إن الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه بيّن واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التى دان الطاعن بها ، وأورد على ثبوتها فى حقه أدلّة كافية وسائغة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها ، ومن ثم فإن نعى الطاعن على الحكم بالقصور لا يكون سديداً .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه إذا كانت المحكمة الاستئنافية قد رأت تأييد الحكم المستأنف للأسباب التى بنى عليها ، فليس فى القانون ما يلزمها بأن تعيد ذكر تلك الأسباب فى حكمها بل يكفى أن تحيل إليها إذ الإحالة على الأسباب تقوم مقام إيرادها وبيانها وتدل على أن المحكمة قد اعتبرتها كأنها صادرة منها ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أيد الحكم المستأنف لأسبابه وأثبت أنه يأخذ بها فى قضائه ، فإن النعي على الحكم المطعون فيه من أنه خلا من الأسباب يكون على غير أساس .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن المحكمة غير مكلفة بالتحدث استقلالاً عن القصد الجنائي في جريمة تعمد إزعاج الغير ومضايقته باستعمال أجهزة الاتصالات مادام أن فيما أوردته من وقائع ما يكفي لاستظهاره كما هو معرف به في القانون . ولما كان الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد استخلص قصد الطاعن في ذلك مما أورده في مدوناته من أن التهمة المسندة إليه ثابتة قبله من أقوال المدعى بالحقوق المدنية بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات ومناظرة محرر المحضر للهاتف الجوال له والرسالة موضوع الجريمة المتضمنة قيام الطاعن بإرسال عبارات سب وقذف من شانها إزعاجه ومضايقته ، ومااسفرت عنه تحريات مباحث تكنولوجيا المعلومات مما مفاده أن الحكم قد خلص إلى أن الطاعن قد تعمد ارتكاب ما نسب اليه بخصوص هذه الجريمه ، فإن ما يثيره في شأن خلو مدونات الحكم من التدليل على توافر القصد الجنائي لديه يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعن بشأن تلفيق الاتهام ، وكيديته والتفات الحكم عن المستندات المؤيدة لهذا الدفاع ، محض جدل موضوعى في تقدير الدليل الذى تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب ، ولا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان يبين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة ، أن الطاعن لم يطلب إلى المحكمة ، الاطلاع علي هاتف المجني علي للوقوف علي حقيقة الرسائل ، فليس له - من بعد - أن ينعي على المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء لم يُطلب منها ولم تر هي من جانبها حاجة لذلك . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً مع مصادرة الكفالة .


فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة :ــــ بعدم قبول الطعن مع مصادرة الكفالة .

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...279&&ja=293479

----------

